
Next generation perovskite solar cells with new world-record performance - upen
http://exactlyscience.com/archives/11845.html
======
DrScump
Blogspam of

[http://news.unist.ac.kr/next-generation-perovskite-solar-
cel...](http://news.unist.ac.kr/next-generation-perovskite-solar-cells-with-
new-world-record-performance/)

with author credit (Joo Hyeon Heo) stripped out. Original has graphics also.

